# Question regarding points



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope. Not in the AKC. 


^^^ Take that back. See below responses. I didn't know that. I just immediately thought about the generous point jackpots you get in UKC when I saw your question.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So crossover points are only for the breed level. Got it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you win the Group, you can get your majors that way in AKC. Gr2 doesn't give you anything, though Just Gr1.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, you can earn points and major points in group and BIS competition. It is very rare. Here is section 2 from chapter 16: Championships in the AKC's Rules Applying to Dog Shows book. 

"SECTION 2. A dog which in its breed competition at a show shall have been placed Winners and which also shall have won its group class at the same show shall be awarded championship points figured at the highest point rating of any breed or recognized variety or height of any breed entered in the show and entitled to winners points in its group, or if it also shall have been designated Best in Show, shall be awarded championship points figured at the highest point rating of any breed or recognized variety or height of any breed entered and entitled to winners points in the show. The final points to be awarded under this section shall not be in addition to but inclusive of any points previously awarded the dog in its breed competition or under the provisions of this section."


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So it does work as a crossover as long as you are Group 1, then to Best In Show. I know it really isn't gonna happen to Kelvin, but it is good to know.


----------

